# 2017 Cruze How Do I Remove The Speedometer?



## Jerrod31489 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys, curious if anyone knows how to remove the Speedo in 2017 Cruze? Does the top dash piece pop off like the older ones to access the bolts?


----------



## Jerrod31489 (Feb 2, 2018)

Please only respond with a solution.


----------

